# Unusual Ammo Help



## JBS (Jan 6, 2013)

I have a bead on some ammo being offered to me by a private seller.

The ammo is described as S. African origin. I am unfamiliar with the quality. The specs are 556, SAMMI spec. Made by Denel (South African defense manufacturer).

I have experimented with ammo before and the results have been mixed. For instance I had 303 British that would hangfire about every 3rd round and have gotten a hold of about 3, 000 rounds of privately reloaded 9mm ammo that was as reliable as new ball US Gov ammo. Off brands can be a crap shoot. Normally I would not ask, but would buy it, except this chap wants to sell all in one batch. At 2000 rounds it is more than chump change so don't want to take an uninformed risk.

If anyone has any experience with this S. African stuff, I trust word here more than a hundred Wiki entries.


----------



## Diamondback 2/2 (Jan 6, 2013)

Not with 5.56, I have bought 1000rd cases of 9mm a few times. Normally dirty ammo, I would say along the lines of some of the cheaper Russian stuff as far as powder burn. What kind of a deal? I would not pay more than standard Russian stuff prices (i.e. not a penny more than $600 for 2k rds).

To be real honest, I would wait out the crazy season. You will see prices go back down towards the summer.

Do you not have any in stock?


----------



## Ranger Psych (Jan 6, 2013)

JBS said:


> I have a bead on some ammo being offered to me by a private seller.
> 
> The ammo is described as S. African origin. I am unfamiliar with the quality. The specs are 556, SAMMI spec. Made by Denel (South African defense manufacturer).
> 
> ...


 

I use primarily south african battlepack 7.62 in my CETME and SCAR's for 200m and close with no issues whatsoever.  I have worked out to 600 w/ the SCAR's with good results, so whatever works. I wouldn't complain, FTF = training on malfunction clearance or transitions.   Just use other stuff as your go to ammo till you get some rounds down to gauge reliability of the stuff.


----------



## JBS (Jan 6, 2013)

JAB This was someone that was brought to me through another person.

I have ammo but am always looking for more. I am not sure how long the crazy season will last this time around. Price is double that.

You are saying you have shot the S. African 9mm? If this is anything like the 9mm you shot, then I will adjust my offer accordingly.


----------



## Diamondback 2/2 (Jan 6, 2013)

JBS said:


> JAB This was someone that was brought to me through another person.
> 
> I have ammo but am always looking for more. I am not sure how long the crazy season will last this time around. Price is double that.
> 
> You are saying you have shot the S. African 9mm? If this is anything like the 9mm you shot, then I will adjust my offer accordingly.


 
I can’t tell you the manufactures name, it came in little brown/cardboard boxes of 25 rds, with a red South African stamp on each box. It was brass case (pretty weak brass). I did not have any functioning issue that stood out, can’t remember if I had any failures or not, been a long time. I just remember the powder being really nasty; a lot of residue build up, a lot of unburned powder in the bore, etc. Really reminded me of the old lacquer coated Russian stuff (powder wise).   I use to buy it back in the early 2000’s as blinking ammo, as it was normally about 25-30% cheaper than US manufactured ammo.

Like I said, I would stick to standard pricing. If the guy who has it is trying to make a profit on you (sell at current crazy prices), let some other smuck pay the stupid prices.  Prices will come back down, this stup’er everyone is in, is due to the possible AWB bullshit. Magazines and other possible ban items I can see spending a little bit more for (because there is a valid threat). Ammo, is not going to be banned, ammo flex’s every year, around this time and has been for the past 5 years. Right now everyone is just getting stupid, ride it out if you have enough on hand. Wait until all these tard’s need to pay their mortgages/car payments and see how cheap things get again. ;)


----------



## JBS (Jan 6, 2013)

Appreciate the sage advice. I will probably make an offer accordingly and if I hook up, I will post the results of the ammo performance here.


----------



## pardus (Jan 7, 2013)

http://www.venturamunitions.com/categories/bulk-ammo/bulk-223-5-56-ammo.html

I have brought from these guys several times but have not used their ammo so far, just stockpiling. 
Two friends have had negative issues with their customer service so buyer beware. 
You can backorder 1000rds 55gr 5.56mm starting at $400


----------



## JBS (Jan 8, 2013)

Turns out it is Denel manufactured .223- the civilian variant, not the old 1990's battle packs Green Tips as I was hoping for. These are not as hotly loaded and they are packed in the civilian 20-round boxes. They also happen to be boat-tail.

I did buy 1,000 and I'm going to shoot the hell out of them and if they run well without any hangfires or other issues, I can always go back for more.

I'll post their performance as soon as I get the chance, just need to get to a long-gun range out to decent distances where I can attempt to try to take advantage of the boat tail and see how they group.


----------



## JBS (Jan 11, 2013)

pardus said:


> http://www.venturamunitions.com/categories/bulk-ammo/bulk-223-5-56-ammo.html
> 
> I have brought from these guys several times but have not used their ammo so far, just stockpiling.
> Two friends have had negative issues with their customer service so buyer beware.
> You can backorder 1000rds 55gr 5.56mm starting at $400


Just FYI, I have attempted calling these people about 6 or maybe 8 times, and never once gotten through, so I've given up. They- like everyone- are swamped.   That, plus what you said about an already "iffy" customer service makes me want to be patient.


----------



## pardus (Jan 11, 2013)

JBS said:


> Just FYI, I have attempted calling these people about 6 or maybe 8 times, and never once gotten through, so I've given up. They- like everyone- are swamped. That, plus what you said about an already "iffy" customer service makes me want to be patient.


 
Yeah, I can't say that I can really recommend them. I just noticed that there ammo price has increased about 130% since I posted that link.

I'm not buying anything from them. Like you, I'm waiting for 5.56 to return to a saner price and availability.


----------

